# Favorite Brünnhilde



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I have selected ten singers who were or are noted performers of Brünnhilde. Which *one* is *your favorite*? Be honest.

Also, try not to base your choice solely on the skill of the singer, but base your choice on who is your personal favorite.

I doubt that all of the singers listed would be among the ten best Brünnhildes ever (a few undoubtedly would, but not all of them), but I have selected them based on how highly they are regarded among opera fans in general or how often they are talked about in relation to the role. Plus, I wanted to include singers from various generations.

Feel free to discuss while remembering that sometimes it may just be better to agree to disagree.

Have fun!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hildegard Behrens is my absolute favorite Brunnhilde!


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Flagstad by a comfortable margin imo


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

SixFootScowl said:


> Hildegard Behrens is my absolute favorite Brunnhilde!


Did you ever hear her live? Her voice has a lyric quality and I wondered how it fared against a giant orchestra. She was a very compelling actress.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

There are so many on this list I would kill to hear sing Bruinhilde live, but for me Flagstad has the combination of singing with great beauty and singing with a great understanding of what is going on. I love her La Scala live Ring the best from when she was more mature. Nilsson and Grob Prandl had better high B's and C's than Flagstad, of which there are a handful, but Flagstad trumps with beauty of tone.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Did you ever hear her live? Her voice has a lyric quality and I wondered how it fared against a giant orchestra. She was a very compelling actress.


Never heard her live. She is on two Rings: Levine studio and Sawallisch live. I prefer her on the live performance, but the sound is better on the studio set.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Favourite? Probably Rita Hunter followed closely by Hildegard Behrens. I have never cared for Birgit Nilsson's voice, it really grates on me.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

In my opinion, Behrens sang Brunnhilde, but she was no Brunnhilde...


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

Astrid Varnay ticks the most boxes for me, although I do love Behrens.

Another name I'd like to throw into the mix is Deborah Polaski, who I think is very underrated!

I think she was the best around for a long time, and was still singing it well in 2010:


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> Never heard her live. She is on two Rings: Levine studio and Sawallisch live. I prefer her on the live performance, but the sound is better on the studio set.


She was also on the Otto Schenk Met _Ring_ DVD.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Further info from a earlier thread:
Debbie Voigt as Bruinhilde


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Probably Flagstad in her prime. But I'd really like to bring back Frida Leider.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Probably Flagstad in her prime. But I'd really like to bring back Frida Leider.


What he said........


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

In general, I think I'd go with Flagstad as well, a beautiful and powerful voice.


----------



## Spy Car (Nov 15, 2017)

I'd like to see a Brünnhilde who would ride her horse (a real horse) into the flames (real flames) at the conclusion of Götterdämmerung and who'd look and sound good while doing it.

So bring back a polio-free Marjorie Lawrence for me. That was a Brünnhilde for the ages.

Bill


----------



## Spy Car (Nov 15, 2017)

I'd like to see a Brünnhilde who would ride her horse (a real horse) into the flames (real flames) at the conclusion of Götterdämmerung and who'd look and sound good while doing it.

So bring back a polio-free Marjorie Lawrence for me. That was a Brünnhilde for the ages.

Bill


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Spy Car said:


> I'd like to see a Brünnhilde who would ride her horse (a real horse) into the flames (real flames) at the conclusion of Götterdämmerung and who'd look and sound good while doing it.
> 
> So bring back a polio-free Marjorie Lawrence for me. That was a Brünnhilde for the ages.
> 
> Bill


Yeah, what's with Grane's absence? Several productions don't have Grane at all during that scene. And don't tell me Brünnhilde's speech is an apostrophe. That's just silly! If you don't want to use a real horse, use a fake one. It's entirely possible. Just don't have Brünnhilde talking to air. Come on opera houses!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Probably Flagstad in her prime. But I'd really like to bring back Frida Leider.


From the few excerpts I've heard Leider would probably be my favourite if it were possible to compare all these singers in live performances or on modern stereo recordings.

I am not a fan in general of the type of sopranos that Brunhilde and Isolde were composed for and I find the vowels of nordic singers often above centre (not a sign of bad technique, these singers are just singing how they talk). Therefore I find Flagstad and Nilsson's voices unappealing.

Whilst I would recognise that Nilsson was probably the greatest post war Brunhilde, my favourite is Modl as there is something spellbinding about the earthiness of her Brunhilde. I also like Marjorie Lawrence and Catherine Foster, but that's because they don't have that nordic laser like imperious nature that Flagstad and Nilsson had and which makes most other people consider them to be the embodiment of the role.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> From the few excerpts I've heard Leider would probably be my favourite if it were possible to compare all these singers in live performances or on modern stereo recordings.
> 
> I am not a fan in general of the type of sopranos that Brunhilde and Isolde were composed for and I find the vowels of nordic singers often above centre (not a sign of bad technique, these singers are just singing how they talk). Therefore I find Flagstad and Nilsson's voices unappealing.
> 
> ...


Catherine Foster is a new name to me but there are some Marjorie Lawrence excerpts in the _Introuvables du Chant Wagnérien_ box set I have and she is just spectacular. What a shame there is no complete performance of any of the operas with her, at least as far as I know.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Catherine Foster is a new name to me but there are some Marjorie Lawrence excerpts in the _Introuvables du Chant Wagnérien_ box set I have and she is just spectacular. What a shame there is no complete performance of any of the operas with her, at least as far as I know.


There's a complete live Gotterdamerung with Melchior (I have the version in the Sony Wagner from the Met box set).

N.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba 
I found another thread, from SixFootScow some good information.

Greatest Brunnhilde on Commercial Release CD Ring Cycles with Good Sound Quality


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I know it's probably not fashionable but I enjoy hearing Helga Denersch on Karajan's Ring. Of course, for sheer vocal power one would go for Nilsson but Denersch does make her more loveable.

Corrected


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

But the Karajan Ring cycle had Régine Crespin in Walkure and Helga Dernesch in the other two. Behren's first Brunnhilde was the 1983 Bayreuth/Solti production.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

adriesba said:


> She was also on the Otto Schenk Met _Ring_ DVD.


Isn't that the Levine (conductor) ring? I maybe need to apologize as I am not clear on what protocol, if any, people on TC use to name DVD (and sometimes CD) productions. I tend to be inconsistent, naming things mostly by conductor, but I notice many name DVDs by the producer (is that the right term) rather than the conductor. Sometimes I am really sloppy and will name a production by a singer who is in it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Behrens certainly has a number of fans in this thread . She is not normally listed in the greatest Wagnerian sopranos of all time so it is more likely the way she became Brunhilde. This not so surprising as she experienced a huge outpouring of love when she passed recently so she really won people over when she performed. She was really wonderful in the very popular Met DVDs.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> Isn't that the Levine (conductor) ring? I maybe need to apologize as I am not clear on what protocol, if any, people on TC use to name DVD (and sometimes CD) productions. I tend to be inconsistent, naming things mostly by conductor, but I notice many name DVDs by the producer (is that the right term) rather than the conductor. Sometimes I am really sloppy and will name a production by a singer who is in it.


I usually also name them by conductor, but yes, Schenk was the director of Levine's _Ring_.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Becca said:


> But the Karajan Ring cycle had Régine Crespin in Walkure and Helga Dernesch in the other two. Behren's first Brunnhilde was the 1983 Bayreuth/Solti production.


Fascinating, they even have her on the cover of an opera magazine for this one. But is that the famous Solti set that is top rated by TC members or is this a different, obscure Solti set?

At least on Wikipedia Walkure discography, Behrens only comes up for the two I mentioned:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Walküre_discography
So I am thinking that is it.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

I think the famous Solti set was made with Wiener Phil and Nilsson as Brünhilde. (If we are talking about the same set of course .)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Becca said:


> But the Karajan Ring cycle had Régine Crespin in Walkure and Helga Dernesch in the other two. Behren's first Brunnhilde was the 1983 Bayreuth/Solti production.


Yes I enjoy Crespin too. But she never attempted the Siegfried or Gotterdamerung Brunnhildes.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Becca said:


> But the Karajan Ring cycle had Régine Crespin in Walkure and Helga Dernesch in the other two. Behren's first Brunnhilde was the 1983 Bayreuth/Solti production.


Sorry, got the two names mixed up. I meant Helga Denersch with Karajan. I've corrected it


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

As usual, I come to supply the historic recordings. I've been comparing a bunch of different Brunnhildes lately, so this works out nicely. Unfortunately, as recordings of the full role became more possible, there were fewer singers I like able to play the part.

Of course Traubel and Flagstad need no endorsement. They are incredible. I agree with those who say Leider was one of the greatest as well. I wish I could hear Nordica sing it in anything approaching decent sound and at any real length.

A few lesser known historic Brunnhildes I appreciate:

1. Marta Fuchs. A generally underrated singer. Had amazing career in 20s and 30s, started out as a contralto. Unfortunately, the one complete recording of an opera from 1942 with Fuchs as Brunnhilde does not show her at her best. She was either ill, otherwise off her game, or having vocal trouble. Fortunately, there are some good studio excerpts that show her with amazing control and top notes, a trill, full chest register, and power.
_Die Walkure_ (1938, with Melchior, Lehmann, and Hotter!):









_Gotterdammerung_





2. Germaine Lubin. Lubin is one of the best dramatic sopranos that rarely gets talked about. But what a voice! Not quite a French Flagstad, but getting there. Unfortunately she exists only in excerpts.
_Siegfried_





_Gotterdammerung_





3. The ludicrously versatile Florence Easton, first Lauretta in _Gianni Schichi_, and a famous Isolde, Brunnhilde, and Sieglinde. According to Wikipedia (so who knows), she was so versatile that she never got known for any particular part and was generally forgotten. She had the ability to learn an entire role in a day. She's in a good, partial recording of _Siegfried_ with Melchior.

_Siegfried_





4. Helene Wildbrunn. Wildbrunn would not have been lesser known in her time, but save for Preiser's Lebendige Vergangenheit series I certainly wouldn't have heard of her today. Still, she's an outstanding singer, with all the qualities you want in a Brunnhilde. Unfortunately, we don't have electricals of her Brunnhilde, but what is there is quite telling:
_Die Walkure_





_Siegfried_





_Gotterdammerung_





5. Salomea Kruszelnicka. Even worse recording situation, but my oh my. What a singer! Famously premiered the revised version of _Madama Butterfly_ at Brescia. That must have been quite an evening.
_Die Walkure_










6. Gertrud Kappel. Easy high notes, rich middle, low register. Mediocre sound.
Starke Scheite


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> Isn't that the Levine (conductor) ring? I maybe need to apologize as I am not clear on what protocol, if any, people on TC use to name DVD (and sometimes CD) productions. I tend to be inconsistent, naming things mostly by conductor, but I notice many name DVDs by the producer (is that the right term) rather than the conductor. Sometimes I am really sloppy and will name a production by a singer who is in it.


Otto Schenk is the production director. I say Otto Schenk to distinguish it from the later Robert Lepage production at the Met as Levine is conductor for at least part of both.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> Fascinating, they even have her on the cover of an opera magazine for this one. But is that the famous Solti set that is top rated by TC members or is this a different, obscure Solti set?
> 
> At least on Wikipedia Walkure discography, Behrens only comes up for the two I mentioned:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Walküre_discography
> So I am thinking that is it.


The Solti _Ring_ that is highly respected in general is the studio one with Birgit Nilsson as Brünnhilde. The live one is more obscure.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> adriesba
> I found another thread, from SixFootScow some good information.
> 
> Greatest Brunnhilde on Commercial Release CD Ring Cycles with Good Sound Quality


I actually saw that thread shortly before I made this one.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

adriesba said:


> The Solti _Ring_ that is highly respected in general is the studio one with Birgit Nilsson as Brünnhilde. The live one is more obscure.


The live Ring was Peter Halls production at Bayreuth which was counted a failure partly because the staging mechanics did not work. Solti left after a year.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

adriesba said:


> The Solti _Ring_ that is highly respected in general is the studio one with Birgit Nilsson as Brünnhilde. *The live one is more obscure*.


Any idea where I could find the live one?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> Any idea where I could find the live one?


It's on YouTube I think (audio only that is). This place has it, but I have no idea if they are reputable: http://www.celestialaudio.com.au/0LISTING1.htm


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Audio only of Solti rehearsing at Bayreuth...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

And here is an old TC thread from someone who downloaded the Solti/Bayreuth Ring...

Just downloaded Solti'S '83 Bayreuth Ring


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

adriesba said:


> It's on YouTube I think (audio only that is). This place has it, but I have no idea if they are reputable: http://www.celestialaudio.com.au/0LISTING1.htm


Looks like only Rheingold and Walkure are still up on You Tube. I did find this wonderful immolation scene clip:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Frida Leider or Rita Hunter.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/a-tale-of-two-sopranos-astrid-varnay-and-birgit-nilsson

I enjoyed this tribute to Varnay from Alex Ross a couple of years ago. It's not often remembered that they were born in the same year!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

wkasimer said:


> Frida Leider or Rita Hunter.


Rita is in Goodall's English Ring right? Where is Frida found?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Astrid Varnay

My favorite Ring is 55 Bayreuth so of course I go with Astrid, comparing the modern post 1950 Brunnhildes I like both Varnay and Modl over Nilsson, although recognizing the technical strength of Nilsson voice and having modern generations hearing her on Solti Ring and lavish recent CD boxsets, I emotionally connect much more with Varnay and Modl and play them probably 10x more than Nilsson......I even prefer Astrid to 50 Scala Ring Flagstad Brunnhilde!

For historical Brunnhildes before 1950 there are many to explore from MET radio broadcasts and the "potted" Ring project, Flagstad for instance sounds fabulous on Pristine XR 40 MET Walkure (Conte note also Miss Lawrence!) but this is exceptionly good sound, most material from pre war days is for brief visits only for me because of limited sound quality...........


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> Astrid Varnay
> 
> My favorite Ring is 55 Bayreuth so of course I go with Astrid, comparing the modern post 1950 Brunnhildes I like both Varnay and Modl over Nilsson, although recognizing the technical strength of Nilsson voice and having modern generations hearing her on Solti Ring and lavish recent CD boxsets, I emotionally connect much more with Varnay and Modl and play them probably 10x more than Nilsson......I even prefer Astrid to 50 Scala Ring Flagstad!
> 
> For historical Brunnhildes before 1950 there are many to explore form MET radio broadcasts and the "potted" Ring project, Flagstad for instance sounds fabulous on Pristine XR 40 MET Walkure (Conte note also Miss Lawrence!) but this is an exception and most material from pre war days is for brief visits only for me...........


Yes, I have that one as it too is in the Met box set. There's also a Walkure with Lawrence as Brunhilde, but unfortunately not a Siegfried IIRC.

N.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> Rita is in Goodall's English Ring right? Where is Frida found?


Yes, I believe Rita Hunter is on the Goodall _Ring_. I don't think Frida Leider is on any complete _Ring_, but you can find her here: https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/pabx011


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Nilsson for me. It's not very close either--Flagstad is closest but I find her a little dramatically deficient. 

Nilsson doesn't have the most approachably pretty voice, and if I were to pick a singer to listen to singing a capella or with a piano reduction or with the reduced accompaniment used for early acoustic recordings, she would be pretty very far down the list. But paradoxically, her chilly and metallic voice unlocks the most beautiful and warm orchestral playing on her performances--her voice cuts through the orchestra no matter the relative volume, allowing the orchestra to swell and climax without drowning her out. I find the recorded performances with her as Brunnhilde and Isolde uniquely intoxicating.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

^^^I like Nilsson's Brunnhilde too, especially in _Gotterdammerung,_ where her brilliant tone, power and vehemence are monumental. She embodies the larger than life valkyrie/woman in a way that singers with smaller and warmer voices can't match. I agree that Flagstad could be a little placid, but wasn't always; on a good night she left little to be desired. When it comes to Isolde her warmer tone and old-fashioned legato give her the edge for me over the otherwise exciting Nilsson. All that said, I wish we had more live material from Leider, whose 1933 "Liebestod" from the Met is in a class of its own.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> She embodies the larger than life valkyrie/woman in a way that singers with smaller and warmer voices can't match.


That is exactly why Nilsson is my favorite. I couldn't have said it better. Flagstad is probably my second favorite. But I personally prefer Nilsson's vocal color. Plus I love Nilsson's high notes. :angel:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

All those years ago, all the way back here, I said Astrid Varnay- and I'm not going to change my mind now--


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> All those years ago, all the way back here, I said Astrid Varnay- and I'm not going to change my mind now--


I remember discovering the first stereo Ring staring Varnay and she blew me away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeR0 (Apr 7, 2020)

Flagstad was a relatively easy pick for me.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Gwyneth Jones. Love the big, wailing, and a touch wobbly tone. Sue me.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

What do people think about Kniplova in Sawallisch's Rome Ring?

I only know her as an excellent Kostelnicka in Jenufa.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Brünhilde is a demi-goddess. The only voices that have that larger than life quality are, in order of preference, Flagstad and Nilsson. Those are the only two that I've heard in the complete role that qualify. Flagstad on recordings only, Nilsson live on stage and on my favorite Solti recordings.

I've heard the other Brünhildes on recordings and while they are celebrated, *to me*, they don't get anywhere near demi-goddess status.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

MAS said:


> Brünhilde is a demi-goddess. The only voices that have that larger than life quality are, in order of preference, Flagstad and Nilsson. Those are the only two that I've heard in the complete role that qualify. Flagstad on recordings only, Nilsson live on stage and on my favorite Solti recordings.
> 
> I've heard the other Brünhildes on recordings and while they are celebrated, *to me*, they don't get anywhere near demi-goddess status.


Partially true Mas.........

a goddess and leader of the mighty Valkyries *until* her father banishes her from Valhalla to live among mortal men and wait for a human hero to pass through fire circle awaken her and take her as his bride, now with real life human concerns and feelings.......passion, vunerable, jealous, anger, sadness, enlightment.....I want the emotional "earthy" woman Brunnhilde


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DarkAngel said:


> Partially true Mas.........
> 
> a goddess and leader of the mighty Valkyries *until* her father banishes her from Valhalla to live among mortal men and wait for a human hero to pass through fire circle awaken her and take her as his bride, now with real life human concerns and feelings.......passion, vunerable, jealous, anger, sadness, enlightment.....I want the emotional "earthy" woman Brunnhilde


Do I hear Modl and Varnay warming up in the wings? I wish their singing didn't irritate me...


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Do I hear Modl and Varnay warming up in the wings? I wish their singing didn't irritate me...


The warmth and womanliness, at least on records, I like from Rita Hunter in Goodall's Ring. It was sung in English though but I find her very rewarding. I wish I had heard Nilsson live during her heyday because it is reported that in the theater her sound was warmer than in recordings.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

VitellioScarpia said:


> The warmth and womanliness, at least on records, I like from Rita Hunter in Goodall's Ring. It was sung in English though but I find her very rewarding. I wish I had heard Nilsson live during her heyday because it is reported that in the theater her sound was warmer than in recordings.


It was. I heard her as the _Gotterdammerung_ Brunnhilde as well as Isolde in the early 1970s. Good memories.


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bonetan said:


> Flagstad by a comfortable margin imo


We're in agreement


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

VitellioScarpia said:


> The warmth and womanliness, at least on records, I like from Rita Hunter in Goodall's Ring. It was sung in English though but I find her very rewarding. I wish I had heard Nilsson live during her heyday because it is reported that in the theater her sound was warmer than in recordings.


I'm currently working my way through the Goodall Ring. I'm up to Act 1 in Gotterdamerung. It's not as slow as I had been led to believe. The singing is glorious, conducting is magnificent. I've been riveted since the opening of Das Rheingold.


----------

